# Catching minnows...



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay so I feel I have mastered the technique of rigging a minnow, now I just need to know how to catch them...I have two minnow traps and I tried unsuccessfully at both rockport and Jordanelle last night. I know there are plenty of guys on here that live and die by the minnow and a little help would be great. What baits have worked best for you?

Thanks!
-Brad


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Dog food. Nice and oily, stays in the trap (get bigger stuff) and the minnows love it.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I have always used Kraft singles.. American style


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like a breakfast cereal in a zip lock with lots of holes poked in it. Put a rock in so it sinks to the bottom of the trap and the crumbs dissipate up through the water and the trap. Try it at electric lake or scofield near the dam or some of the creeks out west with carp and chubs.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ritz crackers (whole...only crunch one) in a ziplock bag with a bunch of holes poked in it. Throw a small rock in the bag to keep it at the bottom of the trap. 

At Jordanelle, it would be hard to get them from shore. Last time I was there, I noticed clouds of them all over the structure on the southeast side of Rock Cliff, near the inlet. Had I brought my trap along, I would've been very pleased.

E-lake is great (while it's legal) for minnows either at the dam or near the boat ramp. You don't have to cast out very far and I'd recommend checking it after about 10 minutes of soaking. If you're empty after 10 minutes, you're either fishing the wrong depth or your bait sucks.

Try fishing near visible minnows. You'll do much better if you know they're there first. They'll spook at the splash of the trap, but it won't take long for them to forget and curiosity will take over.

Scofield still has minnows and the dam is a good area of structure for them to hide.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Along the lines of Nortahs comment I have had the best success with Cap n Crunch at E-Lake. You can fill a gallon bag in about a half hour.


----------

